# Gas Of All Sorts



## Mike The Gas Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Are there any 'GAS' men or women out there? Relate your experiences and knowledge so we can expand this area of an interesting market for this website. For example after so many years LNG is expanding worldwide at an incredible rate! Currently there are not enough vessels to keep up with the demand and hence TC rates are in excess of USD115,000 per day for short term and spot markets! USA is in process of changing from importer to exporter! Canada also and all because of Shale Gas and new technology! Australia has many projects to come! The Asian consumer market is picking up rapidly in regards to LNG! Even Philippines is investigating feasability of regassification plants!!
Well I hope this short thread inspires some conversation ... Have a great day everyone wherever you may be!!

Mike(Gleam)


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

I personally think it is a mistake to exploit Shale Gas, at least with this "fracking" technology. At the same time, I laugh because here on the West Coast of the U.S., people are afraid of LNG facilities, and object loudly whenever plans are announced, then abandoned, of a LNG port. I guess it all goes to the southern States, on the Gulf of Mexico.

We gladly accept a destructive extraction method, then shriek in fear at the thought of compressing said gas!


----------



## wavedweller (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Mike
We've plenty of gas here in Milford Haven-the L.N.G. type bought in by ginormous tankers and sited (both terminals) within spitting distance of towns and villages. I'm sure a petition can get them transferred to your area, my name woul be top of the list!!
One big incident and the authorities would be sweeping up wrecked houses and dead bodies for years to come.
Not a 'happy bunny'
Colin


----------



## Mike The Gas Man (Jan 22, 2009)

*Gas, Gas & More Gas!*

Thanks Guys for your rapid responses .. its a good start and I realise the sensitivity of the subject all over the world .. especially if you are living close to a tank farm!! ... However how do we prevent the lights going out until the world gets covered in these giant windmills? Lets see what others come back with ... Thanks again its a good start which is highly appreciated...
Regards,
Mike (Gleam)


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a 'gas man', and to be honest I regard gas carriers as some of the safest ships afloat. Those who go on about danger - do you, or any of your friends or family, smoke? Do you (or they) use butane lighters? Kept in a trouser pocket? Well, that lighter is the same idea as a gas carrier, as far as containment goes.

Regarding LNG ships - frankly they are a lot simpler than, say, an Ethylene tanker, and safer than, for example, a cargo of VCM. OK, temperatures are colder than Ethylene - -162C as against -104C, but that's not really significant - -104 will hurt the body just as well as -162!


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2007)

My wife's a gas woman says its the medication he he


----------



## wavedweller (Oct 4, 2011)

GOSLP
If these tankers are safe,why all the stringent regulations in force. Our cousins across the pond won't allow them within 40 miles of built up areas and rightly so. Milford Haven used to have 4/6 tugs available for crude tankers up to 250k tons. Now we've got at least 12 tugs for smaller ships . Like most people aroumd here it's NIMBY
Colin


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

wavedweller said:


> GOSLP
> If these tankers are safe,why all the stringent regulations in force. Our cousins across the pond won't allow them within 40 miles of built up areas and rightly so. Milford Haven used to have 4/6 tugs available for crude tankers up to 250k tons. Now we've got at least 12 tugs for smaller ships . Like most people aroumd here it's NIMBY
> Colin


What are you worried about?

LNG is a very very safe cargo but has a stigma about it because it is cryogenic. LPG and oil are far more worrying cargo's.

This is my main job - so I am happy to answer any questions


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for that, SM - sums it all up. 

There's almost a paranoia about LNG - and the 'not within 40 miles' rule in the States is madness. There are FAR worse places/processes where people live within much less than 40 miles. (For the record, I live well within a 40 mile radius of one of the UK's biggest petrochem areas AND a nuclear power station - it bothers me not one iota  )

All those who whinge about it - do you use mains gas for heating/cooking? Also much of the UK's electricity comes from gas-fired power stations - where a lot of imported LNG goes. Fancy your 'leccy going off?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Over 40 years ago there was a LNG terminal on Canvey Island where gas was brought from Arzew in Algeria by ships including the Methane Pioneer, Methane Princess and Methane Progress. Cheaper natural gas supplies from the North Sea and elsewhere created too much competition and the Canvey terminal eventually closed and was dismantled, against a storm of local opposition against the resultant loss of jobs and adverse effects on the local economy.

Recently there have been proposals to build a new terminal there and recommence the LNG imports. The locals are up in arms about it and raising all the concerns that seem to arise in Milford Haven. Nowt so queer as folk! (Whaaa)


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Sadly this is true - much of it is scaremongering


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

one I get a lot of is "But what happens if you have a leak" the answer is of course "we fix it".

'Gas' cargos get people nervous as those of us who work with it know all to well. Except I have never carried a gas cargo - I have carried liquid cargo's - LNG/LPG there is a clue in the first letter 'L' - so why are people more nervous about liquid Methane than Liquid Octane.

One of the safest refrigerated liquid cargos is Ammonia - it is also the cargo with more myths about it than any other


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

For me, and many others, the current concern is with the extraction processes involved with CSG. There seems to be a mad scramble to get it out irrespective of consequence. There is plenty of evidence regarding its ill-effects, particularly on water tables, and although I'm aware that all energy mining processes have inherent dangers and that we all need energy to survive, brushing off peoples' genuine concerns with the 'jobs, jobs, jobs, energy, enery, energy' mantra isn't good enough. 
barrinoz.


----------

